# MES 30 vs. MES 40?



## ihocky2 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi y'all, I am new to this forum and generally to smoking. I still have to stop in the new member area and add my information. But until then my mother in-law has offered to buy me a smoker for Christmas. I knew I wanted electric so i could set and forget since I am new to smoking. After a lot of research it is pretty much down to either the Bradley's, the Masterbuilts or build my own. After some reading on hear I know I have the skills to build one, but not the knowledge yet. The Bradley's are nice but I have a lot of access to a lot of nice woods for smoking for free and I just don't want to get into the bisquits. So that brings it down to the MES. But I don't know which size to get.

I do a lot of hunting and fishing and want to start processing more of my own meats. Right now it is just simple butchering, but I want to do my own jerky and sausages and other stick type meats. WIth pheasants and other small animals I plan to do some smoking of smaller sizes of meat. But I am a sucker for great barbeque, so in the future briskets and ribs and pork shoulders will be added to the menu. My main work though I think will be jerky and sausages and such.

My questions are, will the MES 30 be big enough to do what I want or should I go with the 40". If I would go with the 40" would I have problems getting up to temperature for smaller portions due to the larger area to heat? Also, I would like to try my hand at cheese and I also have smoked fish in a small charcoal smoker before, will the MES be good for these or would I have to add a cold smoke generator?


----------



## mikelikessmoke (Dec 12, 2011)

The general consensus is that the 30 is wonderful, but buy the 40 if you can afford it.

For no other reason other than the 40 is bigger. You will want bigger.

The 30 will do everything that you need to do until that one time you need to fit in one more rack of ribs, or another slab of bacon, or whatever you just don't quite have enough room for.

For cheese or bacon or anything else that you want to cold smoke....... Order the A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker from Todd.

Note the generous $10 off and free shipping offer in the ads ------->


----------



## bigcase (Dec 12, 2011)

MikeLikesSmoke said:


> The general consensus is that the 30 is wonderful, but buy the 40 if you can afford it.
> 
> For no other reason other than the 40 is bigger. You will want bigger.
> 
> ...




x2, especially if mom in law is buying


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 13, 2011)

The MES 40 & an AMNPS are really hard to beat as a combo. The 40 will get up to temp quickly & it will recover quickly if the door is opened, because it has a 1200 watt heating element.


----------



## mikeaugu (Dec 13, 2011)

I had the same decision to make just a few weeks ago and ended up buying the MES 40" from SAM's Club for $299 and the AMNPS from Todd with his current discount.  For smoke generation the AMNPS is really important for "set it and forget " that you are looking for.  The extra room will come in handy this weekend when I smoke ribs for 8 and it was fine on the first smoke for just the wife and I. 

Mike


----------



## papagreer (Dec 13, 2011)

I agree, MES 40 is the way to go. I have an older unit with the 800 W element and it recovers pretty well. With the 1200 W, you should have not problems at all. Ill also have to third the products from Todd. I have the 6X8 and love it more then anything and can't imagine using anything else. His selection and prices for dust/pellets are great as well. A-maze-N for life!

Chris


----------



## pignit (Dec 13, 2011)

*40....*


----------



## plj (Dec 14, 2011)

you will never regret having too much space in the smoker, but you will absolutely regret not having enough space.

Get the bigger one!!!


----------



## coacher72 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ditto on the above comments. The 40" is the way to go. After a while you'll appreciate the fact you went with the larger one.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 14, 2011)

I have no regrets about getting the 30 inch smoker.

It has served its purpose very well.

 Done as much as 4 racks of bacon..(16 pounds). 20 pounds of cased sausage.

Yes you do have to cut rib racks in half..today I still dont know what the big deal is about that.

I have fed fairly large parties and have had to jam the stuff in there but it worked.

Take a look at my posts using it..

It was cheap..173 delivered from amazon.

When I was sure I was going to continue smoking I bought a WSM.

The 18.5...have had big groups here and have never had anybody leave hungry.

It uses a whole lot less charcoal than the 22.5

Bigger is not always better.

  Craig


----------



## glocksrock (Dec 14, 2011)

I got the MES 30 from amazon also, but wish I would have saved up more and gotten the MES 40 from Sams, mostly for the extra size, but I'm also spoiled by my masterbuilt XL gas smoker.


----------



## plj (Dec 14, 2011)

plj said:


> you will never regret having too much space in the smoker, but you will absolutely regret not having enough space.
> 
> Get the bigger one!!!





fpnmf said:


> I have no regrets about getting the 30 inch smoker.


Well, OK, I stand corrected, sort of.

Perhaps what I should have said was that_ I _would regret a smaller model.  I tend to do larger quantities - 25 lbs of cased deer meat at a time, two turkeys, 4 to 6 butts...

and add in the chip pan, baffle, water pans.  I hate cramming stuff in.  And when I do smaller smokes, I couldnt care less about the empty space.


----------



## mikeaugu (Dec 14, 2011)

X2 Craig,

Mike


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2011)

ihockey2, evening.... I have been using my MES 30 for about 9 months..... I really like it.... I have modified it quite a bit.... I like messing with stuff.... If you want to "cold" smoke stuff I recommend the AMNPS from Todd.... His SUPER cold smoke generator allows you to independently control the 2 most important things to properly smoke food... Temperature and Smoke.... The MES has a good temperature controller.... from 100 to 275 or so.... The AMNPS allows you to use chips or pellets and you can adjust the flavor by using different woods or a combination thereof.... What could be better........ I find the insulation of the MES is pretty darn good... when I use pellets, they burn hotter than chips and at times, depending on the ambient temperature, I have to remove the chip tray to allow for more air flow thus reducing the heat in the smoker.... No problem.... I can't imagine you having any problems smoking what you want to smoke.... At times I think the 40 would be better for size but... I made the 30 work just fine... the extra 100 + bucks was used toward a grinder and stuffer.... Now I'm in hog heaven... I have all the tools I need for smoking any meats, cheeses, sausages, nuts, you name it.... I do not think there is a combination for making great food that is better for the price..... Check my profile (mouse over DaveOmak) and look at what I have done for mods and stuff.... If you have any questions Private Message me and I will be more than happy to help you with any questions you may have... 

Oh... By the way.... Welcome to the forum... There are great folks here willing to help in any way they can.... there are great recipes as an added bonus... Hope you enjoy your new home and the camaraderie.... enjoy the long smokey ride... your friend in smoke .....   Dave


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you get the 30 you will wish you had the 40. If you have the 40 there will be times where you think its too much but when you have a big party you will remember why you got it.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 14, 2011)

>>>>>>>>>my mother in-law has offered to buy me a smoker for Christmas

Get her to get ya the 40 and you get the amnps....whooo hoooo..

And BTW

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## bigcase (Dec 14, 2011)

>>>>>>>>>my mother in-law has offered to buy me a smoker for Christmas

one more question,... does your wife have sisters???


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 15, 2011)

SAMS Club had a deal for $299

Cabelas was running a deal for $319 and there's running $20 off

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home-Cabin/Food-Processing/Smokers-Accessories|/pc/104798880/c/104723280/sc/104582880/Masterbuilt-Electric-Smokehouse-with-Window/1088479.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhome-cabin-food-processing-smokers-accessories%2F_%2FN-1101300%2FNo-48%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104798880%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNP&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104798880%3Bcat104582880

Better "HUG" your MIL BIGTIME!!

TJ


----------



## roller (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey man welcome to SMF we are glad to have you here...Yep if MIL is flipping the bill go with the 40 for sure...then give her a big ol kiss and smoke her a Prime Rib...by the way is MIL married ?


----------

